# Sales Numbers?



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Well now that we are at the end of the month, do any of you insiders have sales figures for July? I am very curious how well the Diesel is selling (and I imagine others are as well)


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I see this has had 232 views but no replies. Here's a bump just in case someone has access to this informaiton and is willing to post.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

I don't have numbers.

But I can say there are quite a few members on this forum you have a Cruze D or have ordered one. So I would guess the Cruze D is selling well.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Well it is still too soon to tell I am guessing the diesel is doing great since we have seen an increase in diesel members who have ordered and are waiting

 Sent from my phone. Excuse my excellent grammar. Autoguide APP!


----------



## ChevyMgr (Oct 27, 2010)

Sorry, I don't have the breakdown of engines and trim levels:


 July(Calendar Year-to-Date) January - July   20132012%Change Volume 20132012%Change Volume Avalanche1,4961,823-17.9 13,37412,8254.3 Aveo02***.* 258-96.6 Camaro7,9696,92615.1 50,28156,623-11.2 Caprice182500-63.6 1,7341,6803.2 Captiva Sport2,5483,914-34.9 27,31021,83525.1 Cobalt00***.* 011***.* Colorado2074,096-94.9 3,24125,553-87.3 Corvette671987-32.0 6,3448,009-20.8 Cruze25,44714,95470.2 159,136128,83823.5 Equinox18,50719,906-7.0 144,904130,79610.8 Express5,5699,327-40.3 46,17147,144-2.1 HHR00***.* 320-85.0 Impala12,9159,35938.0 96,297107,854-10.7 Malibu12,47312,3451.0 123,573153,782-19.6 Silverado-C/K Pickup42,08028,97245.2 284,666223,48027.4 Sonic6,0556,278-3.6 50,96048,5185.0 Spark3,8471,460163.5 21,4351,4601368.2 Suburban (Chevy)6,1814,44539.1 27,84427,5131.2 Tahoe7,1196,05317.6 47,97639,32722.0 Traverse7,6165,74632.5 60,91054,61211.5 Volt1,7881,849-3.3 11,64310,6669.2 *Chevrolet Total**162,670**138,942**17.1* *1,177,804**1,100,604**7.0*


----------



## steveg241 (Jul 18, 2013)

According to this article, about 350 of the 25,447 Cruze sold were diesel. 

Chevy Cruze Sales Climb 70% During Month of July | Business Journal Daily


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

steveg241 said:


> According to this article, about 350 of the 25,447 Cruze sold were diesel.
> 
> Chevy Cruze Sales Climb 70% During Month of July | Business Journal Daily


Reading the whole article, these are just July numbers, total Diesel sales was 600.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Interesting. Thanks everyone for posting. Hopefully they get up to 1000 a month like the targets. I would like to see this car take off!


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

347 in July. 

188 in June. 

Hybrid Market Dashboard - HybridCars.com


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Tomko said:


> 347 in July.
> 
> 188 in June.
> 
> Hybrid Market Dashboard - HybridCars.com


Excellent source! I will have to bookmark that.


----------



## jpm84092 (Jun 23, 2013)

As you look at the numbers, keep in mind that the Cruze CTD will not be released into the general market until September, 2013. GM only introduced it into 19 select markets and not evey dealer in a given market got one or more to sell. According to the GM press release, the markets were selected on diesel fuel sales that were not at truck stops. In Salt Lake City, the dealer I bought mine from has sold all 6 that he was allotted in the early market release. After a quick internet search, I see that now some of the other Salt Lake dealers are getting deliveries of 1 or 2 Cruze CTD.


----------



## steveg241 (Jul 18, 2013)

Here in the Greater Boston area nearly every dealer got one or two diesels to sell. The dealer with the highest volume in the area had four. Between all the pickup trucks in southern NH and the plethora of VW TDIs, BMWs and Mercedes, I'm not surprised this area has so many. 

The dealer I bought mine from had both diesels on the lot for about a month and sold both the last week of July. I think sales will be quite good once production picks up.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I am pretty optimistic that they will meet or exceed their goal (as I understood it) of 1000 per month.


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

Picking mine up tomorrow, or Thursday!


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

plasticplant said:


> Picking mine up tomorrow, or Thursday!


Welcome to the fold


----------

